# Modern d20, NYC Testing the waters



## Tellerve (Dec 9, 2003)

New to the NYC area and thinking about running a Modern d20 campaign.  Testing the water to see if there is any interest.

Thanks,

Tellerve


----------



## Tellerve (Dec 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## Epiphanis (Dec 21, 2003)

*d20 Modern*

I'm a Brooklynite who likes d20 Modern.  But could you be more specific about what kind of campaign you want to run?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 21, 2003)

hey guys. I'm gonna be meeting up with some gamers at www.kingsgames.com on the 27th. 

This guy from live journal is gonna bring some people.
Its an improptue meetup to hang and see if we can arrange anything for gaming.

Why dont you two come along and we'll see what we can set up?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm gonna try to gather more people.
http://www.livejournal.com/community/nycgeek/30733.html


----------



## Tellerve (Dec 24, 2003)

doh, dang, would love to but I fly back that day and dont' get in until fairly late.

Epiphanis-  As for the campaign, well, I've got several somewhat divergent campaign thoughts.  It would depend on how much of certain supernatural stuff people would want.  I am not into the Drow/Orcs and such in modern day.  But having cultists summoning demons and having to fight them is ok.  The modern story hours from this website are stuff like I'd like to be in/run.

Tellerve


----------



## Epiphanis (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I'm not all that interested in Urban Arcana myself.  What I'd like to hear is a premise to build the campaign around.


----------



## Tellerve (Dec 30, 2003)

hm, guess I'm not sure exactly what you mean Epiphanis.  The premise of the campaign if I were to make one would be similar to those story hours like Medallions, DarkMatter Drunk Girls yadda yadda etc.  Ones that would have the group either being part of a splinter branch of the government or investigatory group, Hoffman Institute, Department 7.  Or one where they are more "normal" people that find themselves in an unusual circumstance and continue to tred down that path, a la Medallions story hour.  If this isn't what you were talking about then perhaps you can give an example of what you mean.

Tellerve


----------

